# Bottle Calves



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We used to buy bottle calves to raise for beef and found them on Craigslist from local dairies. In the past 2 years we have gotten weaned calves - slightly more expensive but not the same change for health issues. Be advised beef prices are still very high and you will probably pay a few hundred dollars for a week old calf.


----------

